# LWB - Little World Beverages



## Vampire (6 October 2006)

This little one has been moving up quietly this week...


----------



## BlingBling (6 October 2007)

Does anyone follow this?
I've been in since float and has been a bloody good one.
I see this as the next Coopers. A great brew that will no doubt catch on in the other states.
And when needing an excuse to buy another slab.. Company Research! Wife can't argue with that!


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (6 October 2007)

Bling, Bling, good to see some interest in the tightly held smaller stocks........I've owned LWB since post float and agree they do some fine products, specially like the latest bright ale.........anyway, back to the fundamental analysis.........I bought LWB cause I see it as a small company that can grow quickly to take a large share of a very profitable market..........I was happy with their progress until the last report which I'm still a little confused by to be honest........The companies profit increased by 30% and while earning per share increased by only 10%.......I just hate seeing a result like that and shows they have been issuing many shares which I really hate seeing.......throw in the CEO just resigns for no reason, and they they are expending capital in Victoria and I pretty much have little idea what control they are having over their growth....the last result seemed like growth for growth sake........all this stuff and more was made more interesting as Lion Nathan increased their stake....so summary I cautiously holding it, I like it but if there is an upward spike in the price, my finger might get itchy.......unfortunately, with the small companies, the price moves before the announcement so good luck to all the small investors!!!!!!!!


----------



## So_Cynical (6 October 2007)

They make the Little Creatures range of beers.

Theres so many micro brewery's now, the markets very crowded.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (30 October 2007)

Just for any who hold LWB... The valuation of LWB is very high and prices in much growth....its still on a PE of over 30 even after the recent price slide...recent news on company and lack of news to me and CEO leaving suggests that there are hiccups to this growth......I've exited entirely and will consider picking this baby up again as there's more certainty to the story..................that's in no way a recommendation.hehehe


----------



## AS414 (12 December 2008)

LWB is expanding its brand stable via a new brewing operation in Vicotira, which will be called White Rabbit. Some discussion here:

http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/12/12/little-white-rabbits-the-logic-of-multiple-brands/


----------



## drlog (18 February 2010)

Nice work, LWB. They managed to increase profit by 41% in this half of the year.

To celebrate (and spend some dividend before I even get it), I went to Dan's and bought a slab of  their Pale Ale. I live in SA and I have been hanging out to try their White Rabbit. I really like dark ales (such as Coopers dark ale). I'm sure I won't be disappointed when they finally start shipping here. 


As for the fundamentals, LWB is very "expensive" in terms of PE. Commsec is saying a PE of 31.53!! However, thats not including forecasting of this years growth. Considering the products are of very high quality, I personally expect more growth, justifying the high PE. I could be wrong of course 

Note: I hold.


----------



## drlog (18 February 2010)

My mistake! 48%, not 41%

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01038289


----------



## drlog (26 October 2010)

Contradiction? In the last few weeks the directors have unloaded a lot of stock and the share price has gone up very quickly. Any ideas? Once again, the price reflects a lot of growth.

Note: I no longer hold.


----------



## Charles (21 December 2011)

Bit of a jump today (6.80%) after a solid HY earnings release. I found it hilarious because literally just yesterday I finished reading my first book on investment (Buffettology) and thought I'd hunt for typical Buffett plays and this one stood out on my list.

I'm a complete newbie but from what I can see this company has strong earnings growth, a strong return, low debt (although they are about to raise debt facilities to fund their Geelong plant) and they are standing in a pretty attractive segment of the beer market moment at the moment with Australian's being partial towards craft beer, not to mention the recent take-off of ciders.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 December 2011)

Charles said:


> I'm a complete newbie but from what I can see this company has strong earnings growth, a strong return, low debt (although they are about to raise debt facilities to fund their Geelong plant) and they are standing in a pretty attractive segment of the beer market moment at the moment with Australian's being partial towards craft beer, not to mention the recent take-off of ciders.




I guess my biggest isue with these guys is competition. I like to think i know a fair bit about the taste etc of premium beers and while LC produce very 'solid' beers they are more towards the mainstream of boutique brewers. It does put them in a good position, but imitators can quite quickly pop up with a small brewery and steal market share. Plus an increasing range of NZ and European imports for the boutique sector means there is always a lot of competition 

I have no idea about the cider market, but have noticed a massive increase in both drinkage and different brands over the last year.

Also interesting to note that Coopers is now Australias largest brewery since Lion Nathan and FOsters have both been taken over


----------



## fawnroux (18 June 2012)

Lion have made a takeover bid on LWB today

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/post/Lion_/

Offering $5.30 a share (less any special dividend). The closing price on Friday was $3.79. Currently up 36% at $5.15

Lion already had a 34% percent stake in LWB, now having a crack at the whole thing. Interesting times in the beer market.

Dave


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2012)

Hadn't noticed this action today. Lion Nathan must be pretty confident they can help expand the brand, offering a near on 40% premium.

Sure showed me i was wrong in my last post in this thread 

I just hope the quality of the beer stays the same. I assume that LN will now be pushing for more tap spaces at pubs they have relationships with, plus probably an offshore export market


----------



## fawnroux (18 June 2012)

Yeah, I was surprised at the premium, I'd say Lion are quite confident. Personally, I'm a big believer of the strength of the craft beer market and it's growth. I've actually been keeping an eye on this stock, but finances aren't allowing for stock investments at the moment  I wish they had of 

As far as the product goes, it will be interesting to see. I don't want to speculate, but I think they will keep the beers as they are. What it will be is greater tap representation as you said, economies of scales through production and distribution. However, they might tone down the product and push the brand, much like they have with Malt Shovel brewery. Time will tell.

Craft beer is certainly growing, and if stats from the US are followed here, there is going to be great growth, especially if Little Creatures grows to 1%, double from their 0.5% market share at the moment.

Viva la craft beer revolution!


----------



## prawn_86 (18 June 2012)

fawnroux said:


> However, they might tone down the product and push the brand, much like they have with Malt Shovel brewery. Time will tell.
> 
> Viva la craft beer revolution!




I think they will keep the product very similar, but at some point it may lose its soul as it becomes increasingly popular and part of a suite of brands, not a true independent.

I really dont like what they have done with James Squire. Personally I think the visual branding is terrible, as you can barely see what brand it is, mainly just the 'name' of the beer. JS is another solid 'entry' beer into the craft beer market, good for getting people interested in the smaller labels. 

None of this really matters to LWB holders who must be happy today.

If you are interested in craft beers check out a thread here...

Viva la revolution indeed


----------



## RottenValue (18 June 2012)

Damn Damn Damn 

This has been my beer of choice over the past few years and I have often taken a look at the business to see if I could justify buying some shares.  Combining two of my hobbies seemed a good idea but it has always come up too expensive.  Maybe I should have done research after a few too many beers.

Now bloody Lion announces a take-over and I lose two ways.  Missed out on making some money but more importantly, no doubt will now need to find a new favorite beer.

Damn Damn Damn


----------

